# whats the easiest acrylic short reed goose call to learn on and that sounds good....



## offshore (Dec 19, 2004)

Looking to get a short reed goose call,i have allways used a flute call but i am hearing that the short reed is the way to go??? i have blown a few and have a hard time getting all the right sounds out??? any suggestions on a good one that does not require much air and sounds like a goose would be great...


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

http://www.billsaunderscalls.com
that is what i learned with. The reload is a lot of call for the money.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

There are too many great "easy" to blow calls on the market to pick one ie Foiles, Zink, Lynch MOB, Grounds etc etc. Each person blows a call a little different than the next guy, hence each guy may need a call tuned a little different than the next guy. With this being said, going to Cabelas and blowing every call in the case is not the way to go, one may be tuned good one may not, not an even comparison. 

My advice would be to buy one that you like from a reputable call maker: foiles, zink, LM, GK, Grounds. Learn how to blow the call, find a buddy that knows how to tune a call and shave a reed and set the call up to your preference. 

Another option would be to buy a poly call for this year. Two that I have blown that have sounded great are the Mick Lacy Chinook, and the Quackhead Goosezilla. Buy one of these two and learn how to blow it, and you will have a better idea next year of what you want or need in a short reed. 

Also buy a couple of instructional dvds or CDs from different callmakers. You may find that one cd may give you an easier way to honk than the other while the other may teach you how to moan easier. 

Good Luck, Practice Practice Practice
You should have prolly bought the call in the sprin too


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

The Goozilla call that DEDGOOSE recommended is a pretty decent call for a beginner and doesn't hurt your wallet much at only $25 or so.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Foiles Strait Meat Honker. Awesome call and easy to blow. Well worth the money.


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

My advice would be to try some calls at one of the waterfowl shows that are around from now until the season gets going. If you want a personal opinion, find Bob at GK Calls or George at Lynch Mob and talk to one of them. You won't leave with a call that you can't blow! Both Michigan guys that make very high quality calls.


----------



## goosegetter11 (Aug 12, 2007)

I would try the Michigander by lewis custom calls. I started out on them and learned very easily. Check them out at lewiscustomcalls.com

Cody Elder


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

I have both Michigander and the LILgander easy to blow and learn don't have to force a lot of air in like other calls. Also Lewis is a great person to work with. Also if you live near metro beach ( 16 & I-94)you can try one out to see if you like it.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

What Dedgoose said.

A couple more suggestions. 

You can find Winglock calls at many retailers, the Winglock short reeds in Wood and Delrin are fairly cheap (compared to Acrylic calls). I learned on a Delrin Winglock and it is a fairly easy blowing call as well as a quality call so ya won't discard it if ya decide to get something fancier. He has a website if you want to check 'em out.

Also pick up one of Shawn Stahl's "Honker Talk" VHS tapes or DVD, I believe this is the best instructional video for the BASICS there is.

I also blew a flute call for many years prior to learning the SR, it was a painful experience for me. After purchasing Stahl's video the pain subsided considerably. Good Luck. If I can do it anybody can.


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

Gander Club said:


> My advice would be to try some calls at one of the waterfowl shows that are around from now until the season gets going. If you want a personal opinion, find Bob at GK Calls or George at Lynch Mob and talk to one of them. You won't leave with a call that you can't blow! Both Michigan guys that make very high quality calls.


Couldn't agree more. Both of these guy's make great call's. I favor Lynch Mob. George is a great guy to deal with. His calls are awesome and he will work with you until you get it down. You can drive down to his house and choose your call and he will tune it to you. You won't find a nicer guy to deal with. Keep in mind, you can buy a lot cheaper calls (polycarb's) but you get what you pay for. Cheap ain't good and good ain't cheap! I have some of his calls if you want to check em' out.


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

I would definitely favor a Lynch Mob. Of course I am bias b/c I just bought one from him at the Waterfowl USA Workshop last Saturday.

He spent 20 minutes tunning it for me b4 I even got to try it. After it was complete he gave me some quick lessons and now I am off and running (still alot to learn though). I am at 12,347 honks, out of my 100,000 honk tune up.

Good Luck.

P.s. I am trying to get George to come to the St. Clair Flats Waterfowlers Banquet on Oct. 11th. If he comes, I hope he brings alot of calls with him.......

Jeff- BMT


----------



## offshore (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for responding guys.........


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Count another vote here for the Mick Lacy Chinook. I have a Zink PC-1 that is tuned too light to my liking...and it was tuned by Clay at the Zink shop in February. If someone wants to buy it, I'll sell it for $25.00 shipped. 

BFG


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm a fan of Quacker Attacker calls. 

With any shortreed, practice is of the utmost importance, and I can't stress that enough.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

First of all saying what call would be the best fit without actually talking to you and seeing and having you operate the call would be futile. Everyone has there opinions and you know what they say about those.

There are several 100 good call makers from all over the country and several 1000 others...... and no one builds a call to fit everyones ability and style right out of the box.

I would go with someone reputable, that offers you good sound advice and an instructional CD or DVD along with one on one help. Because no matter how much you listen to or watch a dvd nothing is better than instruction from someone who "actually knows" what there talking about. One that has a proven track record of teaching methods and skills. 

Also ask what warranty comes with the purchase of the call. If I need it tuned up who do I talk to, or where do I send it to get this done, and how much is it really going to cost me to get it retuned? These are things that should be asked when making a significant purchase like you are talking about. 

Will you be happy with a $25.00 store bought call that you picked up without instruction? Probably not. What will more than likely happen is, you will buy the call and since it came with no true instructions, you will develop bad habits by practicing the wrong techniqes etc. So when you finally buy the call you should have bought first, the person trainning you will have to get by those bad habits (not your fault by any means) before any meaningfull instruction can begin. 

This may seem long winded for an answer, but I do know what I'm talking about. I've seen it more times than I can recall. 

If you have anymore questions feel free to pm me anytime. And i'll help you any way I can.
Smoke


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Smoke, you and I basically gave the same answer. 

I think too many people get caught up in the name brand thing. Just because your buddy blows a certain call doesnt mean that you have too. Guys that argue that one brand or call is leaps and bounds beyond another reputable brand of call are blind. Granted, you must have a well made quality call. But with this being said it isnt the car its the driver. All of the brand name calls mentioned in this thread will produce the whole selection of "meat calls" that put geese feet on the ground.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Dedgoose couldn't agree more. I hear this same thing so many times on the forums it drives me crazy. I build a good call and am always making improvments to them and coming out with new ideas. In the flooded markets of today you have to too compete. With that said I'm off this post. Again well said dedgoose! Good luck with you're call purchase. Like I said earlier if you have any questions feel free to pm or e mail me anytime.
Smoke out


----------

